# There is this thing



## wartomods (Jun 9, 2009)

called koka tomato noodles, i wonder if it has crack , cause it is too addictive to my own health.


----------



## moe (Jun 10, 2009)

is it food?


----------



## wartomods (Jun 10, 2009)

i guess


----------



## moe (Jun 10, 2009)

i guessed so, too


----------

